# MagicShine Helmet Mounting



## mbs72 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm considering getting a MagicShine and mounting it on my helmet. Has anyone managed to comfortably mount the battery pack on the helmet, as well as the light? Do you need anything special?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Do some reading and searching. This had been discussed ad nauseum, specifically about the MagicShine.


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

mbs72 said:


> I'm considering getting a MagicShine and mounting it on my helmet. Has anyone managed to comfortably mount the battery pack on the helmet, as well as the light? Do you need anything special?


Although the battery is not very heavy, I would still rather recommend mounting it elsewhere other than the helmet (hydration pack or shirt pocket works well).

You will need to make sure you order the Magicshine with the long cable or buy an extension cable to go with it.


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

The thread title is so appropriate, I'll go ahead and interject here....

Both MagicShine Helmet Mounts that I ordered appear to have been manufactured incorrectly. The leather tab was inserted through the inner slot, and then sewn. They clearly should have been inserted through the outer slot, so that the velcro could then be routed through the helmet and back up through the inner slot...

As it stands now, you really have to work to force the velcro into and through the same slot as the leather tab...

Anybody draw the same conclusion when looking at your helmet mounts?

Geoman - do you know what the mfg's intentions were?


----------



## mbs72 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Brad. I don't normally ride with a pack or a shirt pocket, so I'm really looking for a helmet-mounted light and battery. It looks like this could be done with the MagicShine; I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Bunglemutt said:


> Both MagicShine Helmet Mounts that I ordered appear to have been manufactured incorrectly. The leather tab was inserted through the inner slot, and then sewn. They clearly should have been inserted through the outer slot, so that the velcro could then be routed through the helmet and back up through the inner slot...
> 
> As it stands now, you really have to work to force the velcro into and through the same slot as the leather tab...
> 
> Anybody draw the same conclusion when looking at your helmet mounts?


The Magicshine helmet mount is a close copy of the Lupine helmet mount, except that the Lupine mount only has one slot on each side.

There's no need to thread the strap back through slots on the mount. Simply overlap the straps on the inside of the helmet, and presto, they velcro together. Granted the straps are too long. I suggest scissors. (Of note, the Lupine mount has exactly the same setup - leather tabs sewn to velcrop strips that are way too long for a bike helmet. I'm guessing this is so you can stick the mount on other types of helmets, e.g. for caving, where you might need the strap to go around the entire circumference of the helmet rim.)


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

The video for the helmet mount installation on the Lupine site shows the velcro straps threaded through the helmet vents, then back out and through the slot in the helmet mount, and then stuck back to itself on the outside of the helmet.

http://www.lupine.de/web/en/videos/

Pretty good strategy for mounting, if you ask me - and the Lupine mount has slots wide enough to allow the velcro to easily pass back through behind the leather tab.

Since the MS mount is a knockoff, it appears they tried to use a two-slot method to facilitate the exact same mounting strategy - but inadvertently sewed the leather tabs through the inside slot instead of the outside slot.....

Geoman - can you confirm the mfg's intentions?


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

mtb143 said:


> There's no need to thread the strap back through slots on the mount. Simply overlap the straps on the inside of the helmet, and presto, they velcro together.


This is what I've done for my helmet mount as well. I didn't even think of trying to loop the ends through the slots as there isn't room and from the design, I'd say that it wasn't meant this way to begin with. I agree that it's a poor design, but notwithstanding that, my helmet mount is super secure and I have no issues with it whatsover. I doubled up the straps on the inside of the helment (fuzzy side out so it feels nice against my bald head) and I'm all good to go.

I actually overlap the velcro behind the mount and stick it down on the other side, with the light wire tucked up tight against the mount. This allows me to keep the wire pointed straight backwards (towards my pack where I carry my battery), and allows me to really cinch down the helmet mount. For $10, it's good enough for me.


----------



## alanmushnick (Oct 14, 2009)

*battery on helmet?*

How do you mount the battery on your helmet?


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't. I store the battery in my pack. The stock wires that come with the light are PLENTY long enough to reach my pack. I actually have to coil up some of the wire as it's actually quite long.


----------



## steven.c (Aug 6, 2009)

mbs72 said:


> ...Has anyone managed to comfortably mount the battery pack on the helmet, as well as the light? Do you need anything special?


A bit of velcro works wonders ...moves around some, but not so much that I notice it.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Steven C...use a longer strap, turn the battery case so the rings are away from the helmet and wrap the strap all the way around the battery. Then it will not be able to bounce up and down.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

the helmet mount isn't very good - it's not the mount itself that's bad - it's the strap.

I just mounted mine direct to my helmet, and the aim wasn't bad at all... then just ran the wire behind my head down my back (under my vest - over my shirt) and the battery pack into my pocket... worked fine - and keeps the battery pack a bit warmer...


----------



## mbs72 (Nov 5, 2009)

steven.c said:


> A bit of velcro works wonders ...moves around some, but not so much that I notice it.


Thanks. The pictures are great - just what I was hoping to see. I think I'm going to order two of these lights. Shame I might not get to use them until April.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

tried zip ties with mine, doesn't move around at all. i think i'm gonna go get some velcro straps though, makes taking it on/off easier, i'd believe.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is my solution:










Home made helmet mount









Battery mount:


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

*helmet mount*

I agree with some of the comments above. The helmet mount seems to not work as per that video because of where the "leather" straps are sewn. 
How do you really use it as is? Or do I need to modify it?
thanks


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

bentboy242 said:


> I agree with some of the comments above. The helmet mount seems to not work as per that video because of where the "leather" straps are sewn.
> How do you really use it as is? Or do I need to modify it?
> thanks


This is the confirmation regarding the manufacturer's intent that I'm hoping Geoman will chime in with.

The helmet mount has two thin parallel slots, as opposed to the Lupine's one wider slot.

Had the leather straps been passed through the outer slot before being sewn, leaving the inner slot open to freely pass the velcro strap back through, this design would be a gem.

Geoman - was that the intent, and were they botched during the manufacturing process, and missed in QC?

If NO - what exactly is the purpose of the second slot, which is covered up and inaccessible because of the leather strap?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I just got mine moments ago and thinking.... Ok, that helmet mount needs a different strap setup. Hell a TOECLIP strap would be superior. Fortunetly I do not lack for toe straps or even other velcro straps. Shame to have to cut off the stock strap though. Oh the helmet mount for a Sigma light would also work quite well probably and they have a better strap setup.

Edit : I routed the long straps down the air channels of my Gyro E2 helmet. Instead of crossing them over/under the center ridge of the helmet, they're running parallel down the air channels over/under the cross-bracing of the helmet. Keeps them clear of the padding this way (don't need any bulge spots upsetting how the helmet fits on my head).


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

I mount mine using the MS helmet mount all the time. Like the Lupine mount, there's a bit of head scratching until you figure it out then it's fine.

Geo


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

GEOMAN said:


> I mount mine using the MS helmet mount all the time. Like the Lupine mount, there's a bit of head scratching until you figure it out then it's fine.
> 
> Geo


The design of the mount makes perfect sense - and compared to the Lupine, I'd say it's a bit better thought out because there are two slots each side as opposed to one.

However----

..the fact that the leather bits were sewn through the inside slot pretty much negates the purpose of having the two parallel slots per side.

Perhaps that's specific to this run of mounts. Perhaps your mount has the leather bits sewn through the outside slots, so you can pass the velcro easily back up and through the inside slot....

I've managed to pass the velcro back up through the same slot (the inside slot) that the leather bits are sewn through - ala Lupine. It's tight, but it works and the end result is the same. But if that's the way it's supposed to be - why the second slot?


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

why the second slot? haha, isn't it obvious... to save that 0.00001 gram... for all those weight weenies... seriously though, does it really matter? if it bother you that much.... go ride your bike....


----------



## Bunglemutt (Dec 24, 2007)

ZeroNine3 said:


> why the second slot? haha, isn't it obvious... to save that 0.00001 gram... for all those weight weenies... seriously though, does it really matter? if it bother you that much.... go ride your bike....


Please note


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

After reading the earlier threads about the strap in the wrong slots I unpicked all 3 of my mounts and restitched them... it takes about 1 1/2 hrs, use strong thread though.

It was worth every painful minute of it.


----------



## 269er (Oct 18, 2008)

ireland57 said:


> After reading the earlier threads about the strap in the wrong slots I unpicked all 3 of my mounts and restitched them... it takes about 1 1/2 hrs, use strong thread though.
> 
> It was worth every painful minute of it.


I'm not going through the pain and hassle of sewing them myself but I'll take them to my wife's seamstress friend and pay her to do them 

Just as I was about to give up on fishing the velcro through the same slot as the leather strap I realized that you can loop the velcro through the vents on an angle.

Geoman is right it took a minute to figure it out but no big deal and it holds great!!

But I'm still gonna get them sewn up right 

Here's a picture that I took of my daughter's helmet with the mount.









Hope this helps... now for a ride with the family :thumbsup:


----------



## grivooga (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah the angle thing wouldn't work with mine. Not where I wanted to put it at least. I unstitched mine and sewed them back together with the leather in the outer slot. Works great now. Took about an hour. With the strap in the outer slot it attaches just like the Lupine video shows for their mount.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Meh...*



Bunglemutt said:


> The thread title is so appropriate, I'll go ahead and interject here....
> 
> Both MagicShine Helmet Mounts that I ordered appear to have been manufactured incorrectly. The leather tab was inserted through the inner slot, and then sewn. They clearly should have been inserted through the outer slot, so that the velcro could then be routed through the helmet and back up through the inner slot...
> 
> ...


I just wrapped it around itself, off to the side of the strap that goes to the mount. Not really a problem for me.

*edit*

Wups! Somebody already took my answer ^^^


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=572907

Magicshine LITE


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

I just used a razor knife and enlarged the slot that the leather strap goes through. Now the strap slides through the slot and I can cinch the strap down well. It works perfectly on my Bell influx helmet and my Giro G9 ski helmet. It's very secure and took all of 5 minutes. No need to spend the time re-sewing the straps...


----------



## MaR21 (Oct 22, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> I just wrapped it around itself, off to the side of the strap that goes to the mount. Not really a problem for me.


I did the same, i just looped the straps around the vents on whichever side the strap is on. Took a while but it worked better than cris-crossing the two straps which made me want to cut the strap shorter.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

I got one of the earlier Magicshine models stocked by Geoman, mine have the short cords. I mount the battery for my helmet light on my camelbak strap just behind my (left) shoulder.

When I initially tried it I thought it might feel slightly funny... but I don't notice it at all. (I've probably got 50+ hours of trail riding on my 2 Magicshines ...hunting season here, so I use them 5 to 6 nights per week)


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Lidarman...I took your idea, but instead of cutting the PVC in half, I used a heat gun to soften one side and flattened it.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> Lidarman...I took your idea, but instead of cutting the PVC in half, I used a heat gun to soften one side and flattened it.


That is so awesome.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

i don't have one of these, so if this idea is completely wrong then...oh well. anyway, couldn't you just make another slot beside the others instead of restitching the straps?


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Cyco-Dude said:


> i don't have one of these, so if this idea is completely wrong then...oh well. anyway, couldn't you just make another slot beside the others instead of restitching the straps?


All you have to do is enlarge the slot that the original strap is in. It takes about 5 minutes or less with a razor knife and works perfectly.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*What, no flashlight versions???*

I've decided to go with the Lupine Wilma on the bars and the MagicShine on the helmet. Ease of climbing without a light and using it for necessary trail repairs etc.. Not too mention, the high setting lasts only 45 minutes, so save it for the DH/techy stuff. It can be used, with a little elbow grease, as a helmet mounted light as well.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

it would be interesting to see a beam shot of the flashlight vs the bike light.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Will try to...*

get you some beam shots by the end of next week.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*NR MiNewt X2/Magicshine Bike Torch/Lupine Wilma 6*

I did a little, embarassing photography, light comparison.

1st: NiteRider MiNewt X2 Single - Claimed 180 Lumens
2nd: Magicshine 900 Lumen Bike Torch - Claimed 900 Lumens
3rd: Lupine Wilma 6 - Claimed 830 Lumens


----------



## 269er (Oct 18, 2008)

The torch is def. not 900 lumens... but for the $ it's a lot better than the NiteRider. I think the reg. magicshine 900 is brighter then the torch. Does anybody have both? if so could you post a comparison of the two?


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

wormvine said:


> All you have to do is enlarge the slot that the original strap is in. It takes about 5 minutes or less with a razor knife and works perfectly.


Instead of "Enlarging" the slot that the strap is in, just cut the plastic strip between the 2 slots. Just use caution, and cut toward the light mount (center), or you may cut/break the outside plastic if not carefull!

Chris


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominator13 said:


> I've decided to go with the Lupine Wilma on the bars and the MagicShine on the helmet. Ease of climbing without a light and using it for necessary trail repairs etc.. Not too mention, the high setting lasts only 45 minutes, so save it for the DH/techy stuff. It can be used, with a little elbow grease, as a helmet mounted light as well.


Dominator13, you could get that light to be a lot more "low profile" on your helmet with one of these.


----------



## jaewannabe (Jun 4, 2009)

here is my 2 cents, i prefer the battery pack on top, so the weight isn't trying to pull the helmet down onto my neck.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

I ran the strap in through a vent and out another vent, put in a 1/2 twist, and velcroed it back onto itself at start of strap exposed on top. I then rolled the excess velcro back onto itself.

Easy peasy / Works for now.

Cool light.


----------



## sierrabob (Dec 6, 2009)

A low profile lightweight mount for the MS flashlight uses a Livestrong bracelet and wine cork shim:



















Weighs a bit over 140 grams, sets up in seconds with no movement whatsoever. Shim has proven unnecessary. Coupled with two MS bar lights--2099 lumens!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The flashlight uses the same emitter, reflector and lense as the bike light so the beam patterns are identical.


----------



## sierrabob (Dec 6, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> The flashlight uses the same emitter, reflector and lense as the bike light so the beam patterns are identical.


Not true, except for the lens. As opposed to the C-bin P7 emitter in the MJ-808 bike light, the MJ-812 flashlight uses a D-bin emitter. The D-bin specs out at a higher lumen than the C-bin according to SSC data sheets and independent testing. In my own use, the light seems brighter and bluer than the standard MS light. Also, the flashlight reflector is longer, creating more of a spot beam. See this comparison image of the two reflectors:










The reflector on the left, showing a longer parabolic image, comes from the flashlight. The lights do share one and only one thing, though: the glass lens--I've already broken the flashlight lens and swapped in one from an MJ-808.


----------



## dapedaler (Dec 26, 2009)

*One method for battery on helmet*



alanmushnick said:


> How do you mount the battery on your helmet?


Here is one way I have done it just using the pouch that comes with the battery. Wouldn't work with all helmets.


----------



## dapedaler (Dec 26, 2009)

Bunglemutt said:


> The thread title is so appropriate, I'll go ahead and interject here....
> 
> Both MagicShine Helmet Mounts that I ordered appear to have been manufactured incorrectly. The leather tab was inserted through the inner slot, and then sewn. They clearly should have been inserted through the outer slot, so that the velcro could then be routed through the helmet and back up through the inner slot...
> 
> ...


I can best answer that question since I designed the helmet mount for MagicShine. My intent was to use a single strap that anchored on one side, went through the vent slots on the helmet, looped through the slot on the other side of the mount and then attached to itself. (see pictures) This is the method Light in Motion and others use. The 2 slots on each side were to allow for variation in the width of the vents. MagicShine decided (against my wishes) to use the Lupine method but didn't quite get it right. See below for a way to make it work.

Jim "dapedaler"
Nova Bike Lights
[email protected]










































You can make the mount work using the Lupine method (see video mentioned in previous post) by cutting out the web between the 2 slots. Then you can feed the strap back through.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

dapedaler said:


> See below for a way to make it work.
> 
> Jim "dapedaler"
> Nova Bike Lights
> ...


This is exactly what I did! I had mentioned it in an earlier post, just never got a chance to take a picture.

Just be carefull when cutting the strip out of the center! You may cut the outside part as well. 2 part epoxy fixed that though.

Chris


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I read somewhere else that the Niterider helmet mount works for the Magicshine. I have not tried it yet.

For now, I have a 1" length of 1"OD grey PVC conduit (a 10 ft stick is $1 at the local hardware store). I taped that directly to the top of my helmet using vulcanized electrical tape (a rubber, self-bonding electrical tape; around $4 per roll). Using this tape makes the PVC non slip. I then mount my DiNotte or Magicshine (whichever I am using) using a long DiNotte o-ring. This is cheap and works very well.


----------



## Munk 73 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have received my Magicshine light today & can confirm that the helmet mount now comes with the leather strap sewn on the outside slot, which makes for easy fitting to the helmet.
I ordered mine from deal extreme.
They can be found by following this link 
Helmet mount- https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32754 :thumbsup:


----------

